# "support for your FreeBSD version has ended" while on 12.1



## YuryG (Mar 6, 2020)

I'm on 12-STABLE amd64. But trying to upgrade ports (`portsnap fetch update` and even `make index` from within /usr/ports was successful) ended in the note: 
	
	



```
root@:/usr/ports/devel/readline # make
/!\ ERROR: /!\

Ports Collection support for your FreeBSD version has ended, and no ports are
guaranteed to build on this system. Please upgrade to a supported release.

No support will be provided if you silence this message by defining
ALLOW_UNSUPPORTED_SYSTEM.

*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/readline
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/readline
root@:/usr/ports/devel/readline # uname -a
FreeBSD 192.168.1.38 12.1-STABLE FreeBSD 12.1-STABLE r358427 AlgCORE2  amd64
```

May be related to "wrong architecture" bug?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2020)

Can you post the output from `freebsd-version -uk`?


----------



## YuryG (Mar 6, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Can you post the output from `freebsd-version -uk`?


Oh, I see. It is 
	
	



```
12.1-STABLE
12.0-STABLE
```
since I had to make emergency kernel update to add CAPABILITIES to kernel configuration files.


----------



## t4z3v4r3d (Mar 23, 2020)

Hi, i have same issue with port installing too.

```
root@ ::  virtual :: /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose # make 

/!\ ERROR: /!\

Ports Collection support for your FreeBSD version has ended, and no ports are
guaranteed to build on this system. Please upgrade to a supported release.
```


```
freebsd-version -uk
12.1-STABLE
12.0-STABLE
...
12.1-STABLE 1201512 r359245M
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 23, 2020)

Your userland is still 12.0-STABLE. It looks like you only upgraded the kernel and forgot to update everything else too.

In case you didn't realize yet, 12.0 is end-of-life.


----------

